# Wer kann Alu-Rahmen schweißen?!



## tremorchrist (17. Januar 2005)

Mein zweiter SantaCruz Heckler Rahmen ist gerissen! Santa Cruz weigert sich den Rahmen zu ersetzen - der neue Vertrieb übernimmt nicht die Verantwortung. Dieser 2.Rahmen ist an der gleichen Stelle angerissen wie mein erster.

Ein Haarriss, direkt hinter dem Gusset, das Unter- und Steuerrohr verbindet. Ich stelle mir vor, das Gusset abzuschleifen, und durch ein größer dimensioniertes Gusset zu ersetzen.

1. Was haltet ihr davon, den Rahmen zu schweißen, und dann damit weiter zu fahren?
2. Wo kann ich das schweißen lassen?/ Wer kann mir den Rahmen schweißen?
3. Wieviel kostet sowas?                            Thanx!


----------



## der Digge (17. Januar 2005)

Devil (Hamburg) macht(e) auch reperaturen von fremdrahmen (die firma heist jetzt aber anders). Oder evtl. Richi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderbtal (17. Januar 2005)

so weit ich weiß schweißt alutech auch fremdrahmen  
kannst ja einfach mal ne mail an jürgen schreiben und anfragen  
die internetadresse ist www.wildsau.com


----------



## selly (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo Tremorchrist
Schau mal in die gelben Seiten ,unter Kesselbau ,Kältetechnik, Tankwagenbau die können meistens Aluminium WIG ,(TIG ) Schweißen.  
Gruß Selly (so heißt mein JRT)


----------



## zyco (18. Januar 2005)

So weit ich weß heißt Devil jetzt Black Imperator 

Ansonsten kannste bestimmt auch mal bei Nicolai anfragen, ob die dir da helfen können.


----------



## [email protected] (19. Januar 2005)

Juchem,Ziemen können vielleicht helfen.


----------



## Yetis (19. Januar 2005)

Hilfreich wäre es zu wissen um welche Alu-Legierung es sich handelt. Bei 6061ziger wäre die ganze Sache ziemlich aussichtslos. Bei 7005 oder besser 7020 sieht die Welt schon anders aus.


----------



## spessarter (19. Januar 2005)

Mein GT XCR 1000 ist auch gerissen, an der Sattelstützenaufnahme. Mein Onkel hat ein Heizungsbaubetrieb, der hat mir den Rahmen wieder zusammengeschweißt.
Er sagte, dass dadurch, dass auf dem Rahmen die genaue Legierungsbezeichnung steht, er sich den passenden Schweisdraht beschaffen konnte und es vom Material her kein Problem war. 
Allerdings ist Alu-schweisen bei den dünnen Rahmenblechen nicht einfach, da leicht Löcher entstehen. 
Die neue Schweisnaht ist sehr gut gelungen und hält seit einem Jahr - ohne Risse. Durch Lastumlagerungen sind allerdings jetzt Risse an anderer Stelle entstanden - da muss er nochmal schweißen.

Im Prinzip kann also jeder wahrscheinlich Klempner den Rahmen schweißen - allerdings kann es sein dass dem Schweiser dann die Übung im Umgang mit dünnen Alublechen fehlt.


Die Arbeitszeit hat er mir mit 2 h beziffert, incl. Vorbereitung der Schweisnaht. Bis zu 100 dürfte Dich der Spas also bei einem Heizungsbauer kosten.


----------



## Daisycutter (20. Januar 2005)

Ich würde dir empfehlen den Rahmen bei den Rahmenprofis von ACT im schwäbischen Urbach reparieren zu lassen. Vom der Reparatur bis hin zum Aufbringen des ursprünglichen Bike-Designs übernehmen die Macher der Firebeast-Bikes das komplette Programm, einfach mal wegen der Kosten nachfragen!
Tel.07181/998060


----------



## -OUTLAW- (20. Januar 2005)

Wenn mein Rahmen mal bricht, schweißt mir das der Berndsen ...


----------



## dhflow (20. Januar 2005)

Nicolai macht sowas meines Wissens auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. Januar 2005)

spessarter schrieb:
			
		

> Mein GT XCR 1000 ist auch gerissen, an der Sattelstützenaufnahme. Mein Onkel hat ein Heizungsbaubetrieb, der hat mir den Rahmen wieder zusammengeschweißt.
> Er sagte, dass dadurch, dass auf dem Rahmen die genaue Legierungsbezeichnung steht, er sich den passenden Schweisdraht beschaffen konnte und es vom Material her kein Problem war.
> Allerdings ist Alu-schweisen bei den dünnen Rahmenblechen nicht einfach, da leicht Löcher entstehen.
> Die neue Schweisnaht ist sehr gut gelungen und hält seit einem Jahr - ohne Risse. Durch Lastumlagerungen sind allerdings jetzt Risse an anderer Stelle entstanden - da muss er nochmal schweißen.
> ...




Die Risse sind durch eine fehlende wärmebehandlung entstanden.


----------



## swiss (20. Januar 2005)

tremorchrist schrieb:
			
		

> Mein zweiter SantaCruz Heckler Rahmen ist gerissen! Santa Cruz weigert sich den Rahmen zu ersetzen - der neue Vertrieb übernimmt nicht die Verantwortung. Dieser 2.Rahmen ist an der gleichen Stelle angerissen wie mein erster.
> 
> Ein Haarriss, direkt hinter dem Gusset, das Unter- und Steuerrohr verbindet. Ich stelle mir vor, das Gusset abzuschleifen, und durch ein größer dimensioniertes Gusset zu ersetzen.
> 
> ...




1. Ich wär auch für Nicolai

2. Wie, die weigern sich?
Hast du auch mit den Amis Kontakt gehabt?


----------



## Daacks (20. Januar 2005)

@tremorchrist,

Gleiss-Rahmenbau in Pattensen bei Hannover fertigt und repariert Rahmen incl. Pulverbeschichtung. 

Grüsse Daacks


----------



## Daisycutter (21. Januar 2005)

Bollek schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mein Rahmen mal bricht, schweißt mir das der Berndsen ...



Das würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht machen!
1. Der "Berndsen" schweißt immer noch kein Alu.
2. Die Schweißnähte die er verarbeitet sehen aus wie fette Erdraupen


----------



## downhillschrott (21. Januar 2005)

tremorchrist schrieb:
			
		

> Mein zweiter SantaCruz Heckler Rahmen ist gerissen! Santa Cruz weigert sich den Rahmen zu ersetzen - der neue Vertrieb übernimmt nicht die Verantwortung. Dieser 2.Rahmen ist an der gleichen Stelle angerissen wie mein erster.
> 
> Ein Haarriss, direkt hinter dem Gusset, das Unter- und Steuerrohr verbindet. Ich stelle mir vor, das Gusset abzuschleifen, und durch ein größer dimensioniertes Gusset zu ersetzen.
> 
> ...



ad 1.  Kein problem soweit er richtig wärmebehandelt wird. Was bei 6061 ein problem ist, bei 7005 und 7020 legst du den Rahmen 3 Monate in den Kleiderschrank und die Sache hat sich. Schau nach, aus welcher Legierung der Rahmen gefertigt ist, ich weiß es nicht auswendig.

ad 2. Schweißen kann es jeder Betrieb der WIG Wechselstromgerät hat. Also praktisch jeder der Alu handschweißt. -> Branchenverzeichnis. Wärmebehandlung wird schon schwieriger und muß nachher auch neu lackiert werden, was quasi einen wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden darstellt.

ad 3. Kommt auf den Aufwand an.. abschleifen, schweißen, wärmebehandeln, abbeizen, lackieren (pulvern) je nachdem was durchzuführen ist. Wenn der Rahmen nicht aus 7005 oder 7020 ist, wird eine neuer Rahmen imho wohl die bessere Lösung sein.

Warum weigert Santa Cruz den Rahmen zu ersetzen? Außerhalb der Garantiezeit? Mehr Infos, interessiert mich und sicher auch andere die Santa Cruz haben oder kaufen wollen.


----------



## selly (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo Dowhillschrott!
Wechselstomgerät ist nicht richtig ,das Gerät muß eine Hochfrequenzstufe haben und das haben Gleichstromgeräte das sind aber schon etwas größere Geräte.  
Gruß Selly (so heißt mein JRT)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillschrott (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo, Herr WIG-Schweißer.

Du willst Aluminium also mit Gleichstrom WIG Schweißen? Grundsätzlich möglich aber sehr schwierig und nicht haltbar.

Aluminium wird mit WIG Wechselstrom geschweißt.  Das ist doch unter Technikern/Schweißern allgemein bekannt. Hochfrequenz? Ja klar, zum Zünden notwendig, wer will schon auf der Kupferplatte zünden? Klar haben das auch Gleichstromgeräte, auch die kleineren.

Der eigentliche WIG-Handschweißvorgang beim Aluminium ist aber Wechselstrom. Keine Hochfrequenz, aber dafür Rechteck und eventuell mit Nullageverschiebung, wobei auch ein normaler Sinus mit 50Hz zum Schweißen geeignet ist.


----------



## selly (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo Dowhillschrott!
Wechselstrom Bezieht sich doch wohl auf den Versorgungsstrom ?
Die hochfrequenz brauchst du Beim Aluminiumschweißen um die Oxydschicht
auf zubrechen ,sonst ist es kein schweißen sondern backen. Und die meisten WIG (TIG)Schweißgeräte oder Maschinen wer den mit
380 bzw.400V Gleichstrom betrieben Und da braucht man schon die Hochfrequenzstufe.um aluminium zu schweißen  
es gibt nach Invertergeräte aber das spengt den Rahmen.
Schönes wochenende.
 Gruß Selly


----------



## bekr (23. Januar 2005)

das mit dem schweißen wirst du schon jemanden finden nur das eigentlich problem wird das warmaushärten sein weil ich auch hinter dem problem bin  und schweißer und öffen fürs warmbehandeln gibt es ohne ende bei uns im betrieb 

nur das warmbaushärten aus der luftfahrt baut auf bleche und das abschrecken in flüssigkeiten 

also wenn du was übers  warmaushärten von rahmen  was finden solltest sag bescheid (z.B. welche  temperaturen? wei lange? muß der rahmen gespannt werden? wie ist die abkühlung? aufwärmen nur einmal oder mehrmals???)


----------



## Yetis (23. Januar 2005)

bekr schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn du was übers  warmaushärten von rahmen  was finden solltest sag bescheid (z.B. welche  temperaturen? wei lange? muß der rahmen gespannt werden? wie ist die abkühlung? aufwärmen nur einmal oder mehrmals???)



Da gibt es für jede Alu-Legierung und je nach Hersteller und Art der Wärmebehandlung zig Methoden.
Schau mal auf die Seite von Easton, die führen zumindest 6061 und 7005.
Problem ist immer 6061ziger, das erfordert ein Lösungsglühen (>500°c). Ich kenne keine deutsche Bike-Schmiede, die 6061 verwendet, auch Nicolai nicht. 
Auch Industriebetriebe die über so große Öfen verfügen (für einen Rahmen) sind selten und wenn die extra für einen den Ofen anmachen, dann wird es wohl sehr teuer.


----------



## bekr (23. Januar 2005)

beste offen und beste schweißer vorhanden


----------



## downhillschrott (24. Januar 2005)

@selly: ich würde bitten solch unrichtigen Aussagen nicht öffentlich zu verbreiten.

Informiere dich zuerst und schreibe erst dann.

WIG-Aluminumschweißen:

Der Lichtbogen wird mit Hochfrequenz gezündet. Erst nach der Zündung wird auf die eigentliche Schweißfrequenz zurückgegangen. Die liegt beim Schweißen mit Sinus eben bei 50Hz, bei Square-Wave Stromquellen (Schweißen mit Rechteckschwingung) kann die Frequenz gewählt werden, meist zwischen 50 - 200Hz. Beim Schweißen mit Sinus ist bei jedem Nulldurchgang ein Hochspannungsimpuls notwendig, vielleicht verwechselst du das mit der HF? 

Die Reinigungswirkung ist nur bei plusgepolter Elektrode wirksam. Die Erwärmung der Elektrode bei der Pluspolung ist aber so hoch, daß sich für das WIG-Schweißen nur das Wechselstromschweißen und das Schweißen mit der Wolframelektrode als Katode (Minuspol) durchgesetzt haben. Bei letzteren hat man allerdings KEINE Reinigungswirkung, also keine Entfernung der Oxydschicht.

Bitte keine Unrichtigkeiten verbreiten.

Die Zeit der 380/400V Gleichstromquellen ist bei unseren Anwendungen etwas vorbei. Könnte sein, daß du deine Infos aus dieser Zeit entnimmst. Aktuelle WIG Stromquellen sind praktisch alle Inverter.

edit: Siehe zB diesen Link Merkle WIG Schweißgeräte Gleich- und Gleich-/Wechselstrom

Noch´n edit:



> Wechselstrom Bezieht sich doch wohl auf den Versorgungsstrom ?


 Der war gut.


----------



## tripletschiee (12. Februar 2005)

ich hatte bei meinem schwinn 4-banger auch einen haariss in der dämpferaufnahme, den hab ich mir für 20,- EUR in baldham bei münchen schweißen lassen! dann wie schon von downhillschrott geschrieben ein paar monate auslagern lassen (das schwinn ist aus 7020er alu) und seither hält die kiste! *klopf* *klopf* *klopf*







gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## tripletschiee (1. August 2007)

für alle, die auch in der nähe von münchen einen schweißer suchen:

hier ist der link auf's downhill-board:

http://www.downhill-board.com/showthread.php?t=11999

firma Höhlein Apparatebau und Schweißkonstuktionen in Hausham Tel: 08026/58270

viel erfolg!

gruß aus MUC
gerhard


----------



## herrmann (1. August 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Die Risse sind durch eine fehlende wärmebehandlung entstanden.



Warmauslagern, schweissen selbst ist auch nicht ohne, weil alu die wärme zu schnell wegleitet, ich würde da keinen heizungsbauer dran lassen


----------



## dioXxide (1. August 2007)

Nicolai macht das eben leider NICHT! Ich fahre selbst ein Nicolai und dachte mir, da lässte dein Rocky mal dort schweissen, die machen das schon. Nix da, denen ist das zu riskant, obwohl es nichtmal eine sicherheitsrelevante Stelle war.

Dagegen war Jürgen (Alutech) und Richard (Richi Engineering) sehr gern bereit den Rahmen zu schweissen. Ich würde auf jeden Fall eine dieser beiden Firmen nehmen, denn die kennen sich mit Bikes aus und pulvern kannst du dir das dort auch gleich lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schweißservice (11. Februar 2009)

Schweißservice Lohmann

WIG Schweißen


Aluminium
Edelstahl
Aluguss
Kupfer
Thomas Lohmann
Ellefelder Str. 56
08223 Falkenstein

Tel. 0172 / 7920494

Jedrezeit telefonisch erreichbar.


----------



## Schweißservice (11. Februar 2009)

Schweißservice Lohmann

WIG Schweißen

Aluminium
Edelstahl
Aluguss
Kupfer
Thomas Lohmann
Ellefelder Str. 56
08223 Falkenstein

Tel. 0172 / 7920494

Jederzeit telefonisch erreichbar.


----------



## BommelMaster (11. Februar 2009)

weiß jemand wie lang und bei welcher hitze man einen 606er rahmen wärmebehandeln muss?


----------



## findus170 (11. Februar 2009)

Wärmebehandlung für 6061 Aluminium um den Zustand T6 zu erreichen:
Lösungsglühen bei 520-530°C, danach Abschrecken in max. 40°C warmen Wasser. Nun kann der Rahmen 8 Stunden lang gerichtet und anschließend ca. 3 Tage bei Raumtemperatur ausgelagert werden. Abschließend wird er im Ofen 8 Stunden bei 180°C +-5°C ausgehärtet.

mfg


----------



## sharky (11. Februar 2009)

fa. dockter in 74831 gundelsheim-bachenau schweisst meines wissens nach für nen kleinen baden-württembergischen custom DH rahmenbauer


----------



## alicavdar (2. Mai 2010)

hallo 
ich bin ein Alu schweisser kein problem für mich arbeite in Brühl in der nähe von Eisenwerk hier die genaue Adresse:

Metallbau Hölzer GmbH
Hamburger Strasse 4
50321 Brühl


----------



## schnellejugend (2. Mai 2010)

Mir ist die Alufolie von meinem Pausenbrot gerissen. Was würde die Reparatur kosten?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Mai 2010)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Mir ist die Alufolie von meinem Pausenbrot gerissen. Was würde die Reparatur kosten?



Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Ich würde das Brot aus der defekten Folie herauslösen und es in eine neue Folie wickeln.Gibts schon recht günstig in jedem gut sortierten Supermarkt


----------



## norman68 (2. Mai 2010)

alicavdar schrieb:


> hallo
> ich bin ein Alu schweisser kein problem für mich arbeite in Brühl in der nähe von Eisenwerk hier die genaue Adresse:
> 
> Metallbau Hölzer GmbH
> ...



Ok dann erklär uns doch hier mal so auf die Schnelle bitte wie du mit den verschieden Legierungen des Fahrradrahmenbau umgehen zu Pflegst. Also was machst du mit was für einer Legierung. Wie findest du ohne Probleme die richtige Art der Verarbeitung wenn nicht bekannt ist aus was der Rahmen gebaut wurde. Ist es aus 6xxx oder 7xxx Alu was machst du mit was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (2. Mai 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht.
> 
> Ich würde das Brot aus der defekten Folie herauslösen und es in eine neue Folie wickeln.Gibts schon recht günstig in jedem gut sortierten Supermarkt



FALSCH!

Ich würde es einfach essen


----------



## streblov (14. November 2015)

Der Horst Sassmann http://www.hsmetalldesign.de/index.html in Baldham bei München kann Alurahmen schweissen (scheinbar jede Legierung, solange da kein Blei drin ist). Hab da heute einen Riss am Sitzrohr meines Radon Slide schweisen lassen.


----------



## Basti138 (14. November 2015)

Und wärmebehandelt?


----------



## streblov (14. November 2015)

Nö, nicht wärmebehandelt. Falls es nicht halten sollte, werde ich es hier wieder posten. Gehe aber davon aus, dass ich an dieser relativ unkritischen Stelle keine Probleme mehr haben werde.


----------



## Basti138 (14. November 2015)




----------



## memphis35 (14. November 2015)

streblov schrieb:


> Gehe aber davon aus, dass ich an dieser relativ unkritischen Stelle keine Probleme mehr haben werde


Währe diese Stelle so unkritisch währe hier auch vorher kein Riss entstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## streblov (15. November 2015)

Hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette ...


----------



## Basti138 (15. November 2015)

Hätte meine Tante nen Zipfl, wärs mein Onkel 

Aber du lässt uns das schon wissen, wenns reisst?


----------



## streblov (15. November 2015)

Der Riss ist durch eine ungewöhnlich hohe Belastung bei einem ungewöhnlich dämlichen Fahrmanöver entstanden (ich spare mir dier die peinlichen Details). Im Normalbetrieb sollte an der Stelle eigentlich kein Riss entstehen. Falls wieder ein Riss entsteht, werde ich es hier posten.


----------



## Basti138 (15. November 2015)

Kenn ich 

Ne längere Sattelstütze würde evtl die Belastung verringern...


----------



## aemkei77 (17. November 2015)

Ich hab meinen Rahmen gerade bei Zonenschein schweißen lassen. 
Inlusive Wärmebehandlung. Der Riß wurde vorher ausgefräßt.


----------



## sharky (19. November 2015)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Kenn ich
> 
> Ne längere Sattelstütze würde evtl die Belastung verringern...


nein. denn die belastung bleibt die selbe, da der auszug der selbe bleibt. eine längere stütze verteilt bestenfalls die in den rahmen eingeleitete kraft besser in den rahmen. aber je weiter die stütze in den rahmen geht, desto weniger wird der effekt der weiteren kraftverteilung


----------



## Basti138 (19. November 2015)

um so kürzer die Stütze, um so ungünstiger ist das für exact die Stelle...


----------



## streblov (20. November 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> nein. denn die belastung bleibt die selbe, da der auszug der selbe bleibt. eine längere stütze verteilt bestenfalls die in den rahmen eingeleitete kraft besser in den rahmen. aber je weiter die stütze in den rahmen geht, desto weniger wird der effekt der weiteren kraftverteilung



Stimmt. Die vom Sattel ausgehende Belastung (Krafteinleitung) bleibt gleich.



Basti138 schrieb:


> Ne längere Sattelstütze würde evtl die Belastung verringern...



Stimmt auch. Ist die Sattelstütze länger (d.h. grössere im Rahmen versenkte Länge), dann verteilt sich die Krafteinleitung besser und man hat weniger Krafteinwirkung pro Flächeneinheit im Sitzrohr.


----------



## Orakel (21. November 2015)

man muss nicht gleich den Rahmen einer Wärmebehandlung unterziehen, wenn man eine (Reperatur) Schweissnaht von 1-2cm länge hat


----------



## streblov (21. November 2015)

Kannst Du auch erklären, warum man das nicht unbedingt machen muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (21. November 2015)

die Wärmeeinbringung in den Rahmen ist nicht so hoch bei einer schweissnahtlänge von 1-2cm


----------



## zymnokxx (22. Juli 2020)

Ich muss diesen Thread mal wieder hochholen....

Gibt es hier jemanden/ kennt jemanden eine Person/Firma, die Nachträglich eine IS- oder PM-Aufnahme an einen Alurahmen (Cannondale) schweißen kann? Ich habe das mal machen lassen, aber leider ist der User hier nicht mehr aktiv.


----------



## Enginejunk (22. Juli 2020)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Ich muss diesen Thread mal wieder hochholen....
> 
> Gibt es hier jemanden/ kennt jemanden eine Person/Firma, die Nachträglich eine IS- oder PM-Aufnahme an einen Alurahmen (Cannondale) schweißen kann? Ich habe das mal machen lassen, aber leider ist der User hier nicht mehr aktiv.


Zonenschein:

[email protected] 
0345 - 69 49 24 54 


Kannst bei denen auch gleich Pulvern oder nur Entlacken lassen usw.


----------



## streblov (22. Juli 2020)

streblov schrieb:


> Der Horst Sassmann http://www.hsmetalldesign.de/index.html in Baldham bei München kann Alurahmen schweissen (scheinbar jede Legierung, solange da kein Blei drin ist). Hab da heute einen Riss am Sitzrohr meines Radon Slide schweisen lassen.



Knapp 5 Jahre später: Die geschweisste Stelle hält immer noch


----------



## Enginejunk (22. Juli 2020)

Zur ergänzung: Kupfer darf auch keins bzw. in relevantem Sinne drin sein.


----------



## zymnokxx (23. Juli 2020)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Zonenschein:
> 
> [email protected]
> 0345 - 69 49 24 54
> ...


Habe ein Angebot bekommen 140€.... Ich überlege mal. 
Gibts jemanden hier im Forum, der es machen kann und will?


----------



## Enginejunk (23. Juli 2020)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Habe ein Angebot bekommen 140€.... Ich überlege mal.
> Gibts jemanden hier im Forum, der es machen kann und will?


140€ ist okay. Mit Merkelsteuer und Rechnung etc., ist fair.


----------



## zymnokxx (23. Juli 2020)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> 140€ ist okay. Mit Merkelsteuer und Rechnung etc., ist fair.


Ja ist defintiv fair und Handwerk soll auch entsprechend bezahlt werden, weiß nur nicht, ob es sich bei meinem Rahmen (Cannondale Killer V) lohnt


----------



## xrated (23. Juli 2020)

Du meinst eine neue Aufnahme dranschweissen? Da bräuchte man doch erstmal genaue Maße. Ausserdem ist bei alten Sachen Originalität immer Trumpf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (23. Juli 2020)

xrated schrieb:


> Du meinst eine neue Aufnahme dranschweissen? Da bräuchte man doch erstmal genaue Maße. Ausserdem ist bei alten Sachen Originalität immer Trumpf.


Naja: Nabe mit Scheibe in den Rahmen einbauen, Bremse dranhalten, messen und dann schweißen. Ich kanns leider nicht, Resultat sieht dann so aus:


----------

